# Raw diet



## buster (Apr 16, 2010)

Is it ok to feed them raw pork?I buy my meet on the hoof from local farmers no hormones ect they are friends and it comes from there personal food stock.so i have alot of soup boans neck boans livers and such I want ti give my gsd's.beef ,pork,chicken. any advice?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would only give neck bones. Some of the other ones are dense and could injure teeth. Small rib bones may be ok, if your dogs are real strong chewers. I feed my dogs pork with no problems, some dogs don't tolerate it well and get gassy.


----------



## buster (Apr 16, 2010)

Great I have a surplus of neck ,soup,bones,liver toung and such.I have been giving them soup bones which have about a pound of meat on them each.and I give them a cup of beniful dog food with it.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

personally, I limit my dogs intake of raw pork....primarily due to concerns over pseudorabies and trichinosis....when I do feed it, I make sure it has been frozen for at least 3 weeks to kill and virus/larvae....some feel this is an overly cautious approach, but it's what makes me more comfortable I suppose.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome Buster I feed a fair amount of pork with no problems.I think that beniful is what i would be looking in to.I can assure you that the pretty stuff on the outside of the bag is not what is on the inside,


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Should it be added that you shouldn't give a pound or so of raw meat and "beneful" or any other kibble at the same time. My understanding is that... kibble digest slower and will slow down digestion of gthe raw meat consumed around the same time, and that is when you run the risk of problems with bacteria and such.

Just my 2cents... but that is why mine would get breakfast kibble at 7AM, and their 5pm dinner was raw


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would start small with the pork - just in case your dog has issues.

Also, re liver - liver is really rich in general and I would start with maybe a quarter of an ounce at first (and work your way up). Too much and your dog will get the runs.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The cuts of pork I feed are neck bones, ribs, feet, shoulder, and picnic roast (forearm.) My dogs tolerate pork fine but if I let them gorge (like on a shoulder or picnic roast) they will get pork gas. They never get gas unless I let them gorge, then they have very specific gas to the meat eaten... e.g. pork or chicken farts.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark can eat pig hearts or ground pork with no issues.

The moment he has anything with skin or a lot of fat (hoof, tail, head - brain and all) he gets very sick. Panting, throwing up, watery-stool, upset tummy.

I now have cut that out of his diet but he does get pig hearts on a regular basis as they are cheaper than the cow hearts around here and he has no problems. Same goes for ground pork, no issues.


----------

